# noob looking for first hunting bow



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome! Youll find that archery is a very diverse sport when it comes to equipment. With a long draw such as yourself, your options are more limited, but rest assured that quality is not! Some bow manufacturers have cam systems that are draw length specific, and some have adjustable. Some require mods to adjust such as the Mathews Monsters, and some have the ability to adjust them directly on the cam, like the PSE line of dual cams. Everybody has a different opinion and youll get 10 answers to one question, but take everything with a grain of salt. Very few people here have shot enough bows to know exact answers to your questions. The best thing for you to do, is to go to a shop and shoot some bows. Shoot everything you can. Each person is different, and its ALL PERSONAL PREFRENCE!


----------



## Dale_W (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you jmann,

Let me see if I am getting this. If 'A' bow has an advertised DL adjustability, it may be that I have to buy additional parts (cams?), or I may be able to adjust something on the bow? 

Thank you


----------



## mr5x5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Correct. Some you can adjust on the cam without adding anything or pressing the bow. Other have cam modules you buy that can be easily changed without a press. Others are full cam replacement - more of a pro shop job for someone just starting out... Whatever the method it should be pretty obvious in the literature.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Also, assuming you plan to shoot with a release, you should factor in the length of the D-loop.

The bow manufacturers tend to neglect archers at the extremes of the draw length range. Simple reason is that there are fewer archers with very long or very short draw lengths. Fortunately for us short draw archers, they are waking up to the fact that about half the population is female and female archers tend to have a shorter DL than men. The same can't be said for you guys with longer DL's.

Most of the manufaturers have a model or two that can be stretched out for you. Most of the Hoyt bows with ATA over 35" can be set up with DL at 32" with standard cams. They achieve this with different size cams and some of their cams are adjustable. Hoyt's website is excellent for figuring out which cam will give you the correct DL on the various bows. I'm not familiar with the other companies.

Generally you will be more comfortable shooting a longer ATA (axel-to-axel) bow due to string angle. With a short ATA, the peep is so far away from your eye that it's not comfortable to shoot or you have to anchor so high on your face that your form suffers.

On the positive side of long DL, you will be getting arrow speeds that most archers can only dream about. Longer DL equals longer power stroke which increases the amount of energy transferred to the arrow. 

Good luck and Welcome to AT and archery,
Allen


----------



## Dale_W (Oct 19, 2011)

aread said:


> A
> 
> Generally you will be more comfortable shooting a longer ATA (axel-to-axel) bow due to string angle. With a short ATA, the peep is so far away from your eye that it's not comfortable to shoot or you have to anchor so high on your face that your form suffers.


Good thought. Budget is always a consideration, so not so sure about a Hoyt. Thanks for the info


----------



## Jake331 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure what your price range is but if was going to buy a new bow I would get the bear anarchy.... long Ata and draw length goes out to31.5 . I have a bear bow and they're real nice...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

